

How to deal with startup stress.. - fusionman
http://techburner.com/2008/09/23/dealing-with-startup-stress/

======
jwilliams
I think a lot of these are true in general - rather than being specific to
startups...

However, aiming for zero stress or "dealing" with stress is probably
unrealistic and counterproductive.

Most people need to maintain a level that keeps you productive and engaged. I
use the metaphor of your heart-rate during exercise. If you're doing a run you
want it high, but in a range that you can sustain.

